

Design your focus - Read better, work better, sleep better, X better. - gnus
https://medium.com/architecting-a-life/bb389ac21c5

======
austenallred
It's faster for me to hit cmd+t/f/enter to bring up Facebook (people still use
the bookmarks bar?) But I respect the principle of designing my life.

For me it's about having on/off time. There's nothing wrong with scanning
Facebook/twitter/HackerNews, but I find myself mindlessly going there,
especially in times of frustration or when I'm stuck on something. Basically
it weakens my ability to really focus on hard problems. For me the best
solution is something like the stayfocusd chrome plugin. It simply makes you
aware when you're on one if those sites.

------
peatmoss
Hide bookmarks? Don't use them. Am I just a weirdo for treating the location
bar as the sole navigation UI element?

~~~
RussianCow
I only use bookmarks to save websites/webapps that I may need later but will
forget on my own. Otherwise, the location bar is way more efficient.

------
Ralz
That's a little extreme and useless to put only one app on the IPhone dock. I
could see this becoming extremely frustrating in an emergency situation where
you need to call someone quickly. Why not just practice self control instead.

------
madiator
I suspect this is too specific to the author. If I find out a way to sleep
better, it doesn't mean everybody in the world will follow the same.
Nevertheless, good idea.

------
Carlee
"Great idea" \- Continues procrastinating.

~~~
gnus
www.JFDIN.com

------
gnus
Oh, www.JFDIN.com

